# Difference between samsung lnb650 and lnc650



## spediver (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello I am new and I was wondering if someone could tell me what the difference is between the lnb650 and the lnc650 besides the contrast ratio. I really like the b650 but its last years model and their hard to find in the stores now. Also if someone could tell me what makes the b650 look almost like your there filming what ever your watching is it the 120hz or ultra clear panel etc.. I've tried looking it up and cant come up with anything. Thanks alot for your help looking forward to all your answers


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

There doesn't appear to be that much difference on paper. I haven't had a chance to see the new models yet, nor I do think there are any reviews out on them yet.


----------

